# 12w picture and video- Finding out today!!!!! Poll added!



## Try Rocking

*pictures and video removed* 


165 bpm
cravings.. pickles (same as with my daughter)

*new*
My ultrasound date has been moved to the 12th, any new guesses?


----------



## 4boys1girl

do you have any still shots? its hard to tell with it moving


----------



## Try Rocking

I have one but it's not great. I'll post it anyhow. 

I think in the video you can see it best near the end. 

And here's all 4 videos just in case you can see something. They're all about 11 seconds each so they're short.


----------



## 4boys1girl

i guess girl. i watched all videos and i think i see a nub that looks "forkish" and parallel to spine. :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks! I'm excited to find out! :D


----------



## Try Rocking

Any other guesses?


----------



## krockwell

I think boy! LOL Totally opposite to what I was just thinking!


----------



## Fruitymeli

I think boy


----------



## Try Rocking

Here's another picture in the bunch. I was just reading something on the nub theory at an early stage and saw this. Figured I should throw it up as well :)

Baby is laying the same way, head on the left, feet on the right.


----------



## Elpis_x

Boy :blue:


----------



## _jellybean_

Boy--what are you hoping for hon? Looks like a boy nub to me! Congrats!


----------



## Try Rocking

A healthy baby is what I want most :) I'm just excited to find out. I'm a bit impatient lol


----------



## Lisa_84

Nub looks flat to the spine which usually means girl. Also the fork can happen in either gender :)


----------



## Veronica P

I'm guessing boy


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you ladies :) My ultrasound is set for August 12th so still a ways away but I'm still super excited!


----------



## WantaBelly

Guessing :blue:


----------



## Try Rocking

10 days left before I find out!


----------



## Melissa_M

I'm the first poll vote haha I voted GIRL!!! :pink:


----------



## Newt4

Im guessing girl but I think I guessed boy earlier. No reason, just my awesomeness telling me LOL.


----------



## Maggs

I'm sticking with my first gut feeling as that's worked thus far...so boy it is!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you ladies <3


----------



## Ambience

I guess boy :)


----------



## Lyndzo

Boy!


----------



## BlueMoonBubba

Girl x


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you ladies!

One week left! I'm going away for a couple of days but I'll be back on Friday! Hopefully camping can distract me lol


----------



## Missbx

I think Girl! x


----------



## apple84

I think it's a little sister for Amira!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you ladies! 2.5 more days to go! I'm so excited!


----------



## bluelilly72

I'm thinking boy :)


----------



## Melissa_M

Tomorrow!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Try Rocking

25 hours to go!!!!! *squeal* I'm so excited! Please keep your fingers crossed that Monkey cooperates!


----------



## Melissa_M

:dust::dust:


----------



## Try Rocking

Just over an hour to go!!!


----------



## krockwell

For some reason, I just feel BOY today! :) 

:flower:


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you everyone for your votes! 

For those of you that guessed boy you were absolutely correct!! Great job! 

We're totally excited and can't wait to meet our son!


----------



## Fruitymeli

Congrats :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you!


----------



## bluelilly72

Congrats and I was right 1st tym ever lmao it's nice to have one of each I av two girls and a boy


----------

